# Clicking noise every full rotation



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Hi All,

I put my bike in for a service last week because of a clicking/creaking noise coming from somewhere every full rotation of the wheel. They said it was a rusty bottom bracket which they replaced. However, I rode it this morning and the noise is still there! Any ideas what else it could be? The bike is a Giant Defy 1 2015. Cheers.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2015)

The BB doesn't rotate at the same rate as the wheel. So if it's a click in time with wheel rotations it's not the BB. 

Sorry to sound facile but it's something to do with one of your wheels. Hub maybe. Freehub perhaps. Spokes rubbing on each other. Mudguard stays if you have them. Brakes. Something wheely. Yes, wheely.


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2015)

Pedals?
Or the cable from the front mech making contact with the crank? Simple but I have had this


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The BB doesn't rotate at the same rate as the wheel. So if it's a click in time with wheel rotations it's not the BB.
> 
> Sorry to sound facile but it's something to do with one of your wheels. Hub maybe. Freehub perhaps. Spokes rubbing on each other. Mudguard stays if you have them. Brakes. Something wheely. Yes, wheely.



Yes, I know! I told the cycle shop that it was every full rotation of the wheels. But they said they test ride it, located the noise and it was a rusty BB.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2015)

Clicking/creaking could be the saddle rails fretting on their cradle. Try tightening the big bolt under the saddle.


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Clicking/creaking could be the saddle rails fretting on their cradle. Try tightening the big bolt under the saddle.



Would that happen once per revolution?


----------



## Danny B (18 Jun 2015)

I have a Defy 1 2015 and had issues with the wheels creaking, I took it back to lBS and had both front and back wheels trued and spokes tightened, this sorted it. So I would take it back to the shop and ask them to check this out.


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Danny B said:


> I have a Defy 1 2015 and had issues with the wheels creaking, I took it back to lBS and had both front and back wheels trued and spokes tightened, this sorted it. So I would take it back to the shop and ask them to check this out.



Cheers. Is this covered under warranty? My bike is 8 months old, but the supplier told me that the BB was only under warranty for 90 days. Hopefully spokes (or whatever the problem is) are different.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2015)

Creaky saddle rails are so often to blame that that's the almost automatic suggestion.

Does the noise continue when you stop pedalling and sit still while rolling along?


----------



## Danny B (18 Jun 2015)

assuming you bought the bike from the store I would not expect to be charged. If you didn't then I wouldn't expect the warranty to cover this, however to true and tighten two wheels should not be much money if you do have to pay.


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Creaky saddle rails are so often to blame that that's the almost automatic suggestion.
> 
> Does the noise continue when you stop pedalling and sit still while rolling along?



Yes, it continues if you stop pedalling and just sit. But always once per revolution of the wheel.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2015)

Does it still happen when you pick up the bike and spin the wheel? If so, spin slowly then stop it a the point it is happening, and examine if the wheel is touching anything: brakes, frame, mudguard etc.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2015)

Have you got spare front and rear wheels you can substitute so as to track down which wheel is making the noise?

Have you checked the tyres for embedded bits of grit or metal?


----------



## Kbrook (18 Jun 2015)

daverave said:


> Yes, it continues if you stop pedalling and just sit. But always once per revolution of the wheel.


Well it's definately not the BB then as that's not turning. Have you put a little grease on the wheel dropouts, also spray a little lube where the spokes touch each other.


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Does it still happen when you pick up the bike and spin the wheel? If so, spin slowly then stop it a the point it is happening, and examine if the wheel is touching anything: brakes, frame, mudguard etc.


Sounds familiar


----------



## zacklaws (18 Jun 2015)

From my experience it sounds like a bearing when I have rode wheels with cup and cone bearings and they have developed a small bit of play or needed greasing, they have developed a click and a creak, check to see if there is any side to side movement of the wheel, also try spinning the wheel with your ear to the saddle, you will soon hear what is going on and if its running rough. I even developed a click from my front, same type of bearing when I hit a speed bump hard, it started clicking, but removing the wheel and refiitting it stopped it.

Alternatively it could be spoke tension or a loose spoke, so have a pull on your spokes to see if any are loose. A broken spoke will make a clicking sound, but the LBS should have spotted it.

And another cause of a clicking sound on a wheel can be caused by the rubber sprues on the tyre from when it was moulded, it can drive you mad to find that one. I serviced a girls bike at work and she had that problem, despite the fact its nothing, I had to cut every one of the little sprues off

Also a click can develop (but no creak) if your magnet hits the sensor if you have a computer fitted, My Mavic Axiums are notorious for this, halfway through a ride, the spoke will twist and ends up making the magnet cockeyed.

The big question is though, is the click and the creak related or two different problems, Clicks normally happen when something is turning, creaks happen when load is applied to something.


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

It's clicks only when I'm on the bike (I'm 16+ stone) and the wheel is rotating. If the wheel is rotated without downward load then there is no noise.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2015)

I had that...it turned from a click into a kind of crackle...every revolution of the wheel.
Lbs thought it was the weld that joins the rim and gave that a whack with a punch to pin it down...and still it was there.

They then suggested a re build with new spokes and I was suspicious that this was a sales pitch.

A year later and not a creak, rattle or crackle...also, I have damaged about one rim a year previously ( cracks and spokes pulling through). But so far...not a peep.

Worth having the lbs look at the spoke quality and tension.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2015)

Do you hear pinging and clinking noises from the rear wheel as you climb hills? That's coming from the spokes.


----------



## zacklaws (18 Jun 2015)

Just thought......its not a Mavic wheel is it? I have two different types of Mavic wheel and they both make a clicking noise, it drove me bonkers, I even made a pull through and pulled it through the hollow space to see if there was anything loose......it was then when I discovered, that on both sets of front rims, directly opposite on the other side of the rim from where the rim is joined, is a little metal plate that slides back and forth as the wheel turns, it only does it up to about 5mph and then centrifugal force seems to lock it in place. What its purpose in life is supposed to be or if it is supposed to move I do not know. I did a quick fix on it my gluing it in place with nail varnish as our lass had left it handy for me to misuse but it come free again but I hardly notice it now most of the time.

But it does serve one purpose, without looking at the computer, I know I am crawling uphill and getting close to stalling speed.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jun 2015)

I think that's a counterbalance for the joining plate that holds the rim together.


----------



## zacklaws (18 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> I think that's a counterbalance for the joining plate that holds the rim together.



Actually that was about the only logical thing I could think of it being, but why have it sliding back and forth and non of my other rims have such a thing or maybe they have a different method of a counterbalance


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2015)

Have you changed the skewers?


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (18 Jun 2015)

Take your wheels off take the axle apart. Grease the bearings. Check the axle (is it bent?) put it all back together. if still clicking check for play in wheel. I had a click noise for ages. Im 16 stone plus too. The wheel was rubbing on one side but only happened when I rode it and put down extra pressure (up hills etc).


----------



## daverave (18 Jun 2015)

Just been out on a ride, and it is more of a creak rather than a click. Fairly loud too. If I shift most of my body weight onto the front of the bike, then the creaking goes away.


----------



## Danny B (19 Jun 2015)

Defiantly sounds like the spokes need tightening. try pinging pairs of spokes "like playing a harp" work round the wheel on both sides, the spokes should feel the same tension and ping almost the same sound. I reckon you will find a few with a dull sound and feel not so tight.
I tried to tighten mine up myself first but quickly un-trued the wheel, Best to get the shop to do this.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jun 2015)

daverave said:


> Just been out on a ride, and it is more of a creak rather than a click. Fairly loud too. If I shift most of my body weight onto the front of the bike, then the creaking goes away.



I'm beginning to get confused now as to whether the creak is coming from your wheel, once per revolution as earlier stated or from somewhere else, How fast are you going when it is happening, because if its fast then a creak from a wheel would be almost a constant creak with a tooing and frooing sound and hard to discern if its once a revolution, but if you put more weight on the front, then it reduces the load elsewhere, ie the saddle which has been mentioned earlier as the cause. There seems to be a lack of details, ie when you put more weight on the front, are you leaning forward, standing up, still pedaling, how fast your going, only providing full details can things be eliminated to find the true source of the problem, otherwise, things that are suggested and implemented to resolve the problem may cause other problems.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2015)

daverave said:


> Just been out on a ride, and it is more of a creak rather than a click. Fairly loud too. If I shift most of my body weight onto the front of the bike, then the creaking goes away.


Definitely worth lubricating the spoke crossing points. That may not be it, but its easy and unlikely to make matters worse (unless you accidentally lube your rims too). I have resolved a similar problem this way in the past- just after the wheel had been trued


----------



## jimhead (19 Jun 2015)

I've got a 2014 Defy 1 and have had clicking/pinging noises pretty much from new.
I tried oiling the spoke crossings etc but it didn't work so I bought some new wheels (Cero AR24) and the noises have gone. I have to say, the Giant PR2 spokes aren't very taught compared to the new wheels and the nipples had corroded after only a few months.

Also, check out this excellent thread - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giant-defy-1-creaking.149095/
I was just about to replace the bottom bracket as I was convinced the problem was there (only creaked with load on the pedals even when static) but a tighten of the hanger screws sorted it!


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

zacklaws said:


> it was then when I discovered, that on both sets of front rims, directly opposite on the other side of the rim from where the rim is joined, is a little metal plate that slides back and forth as the wheel turns, it only does it up to about 5mph and then centrifugal force seems to lock it in place. .


yep, that the plate you whack with a centre punch to stop it floating. I still suspect its a poor wheel build that is the issue.


----------



## moo (20 Jun 2015)

The same noise was coming from my brothers Defy 0 2015 but only while pedalling. At 17 stone and using a very low cadence he puts a lot of power down on each stroke. A little oil on each nipple solved the problem. There must have been a dry spot between nipple and rim causing friction under heavy load.


----------



## daverave (22 Jun 2015)

I think I've located the problem. If I stop the bike (or specifically the wheel rotation) in the exact position where it creaks, I can recreate the creaking by simply putting my weight on and off the bike. Does this suggest the spokes in this area need tightening? Is this something I can do myself?


----------



## pauldavid (22 Jun 2015)

Are you sure it's not your knee?


----------



## daverave (22 Jun 2015)

pauldavid said:


> Are you sure it's not your knee?



 It's a similar sound


----------



## Cadire (23 Jun 2015)

It seems to me that a lot of creaks, clonks and click are caused by the seat post (mine was), even if the sound is such that we imagine it *must *be something collapsing!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2015)

It sounds like a spoke problem. BTW, the only once-per-wheel-revolution problem I've had is the spoke-mounted magnet hitting the pickup of the Strada bike computer.


----------



## Danny B (23 Jun 2015)

As mention before this sounds exactly the same as my problems. Have you tried "pinging" the spokes to see if there is a difference. As I said I tried to tighten the spokes myself but un-trued the wheel. This is a job for a mechanic I would say unless you have some experience.


----------



## daverave (23 Jun 2015)

Cheers! I've pinged the spokes and it seems to be a totally different pitch for each one. I'll book it in for a wheel truing.


----------



## daverave (15 Jul 2015)

After getting the spokes tightened and wheel trued that particular noise has gone. However, there is now different creaking noise - coming from the newly fitted bottom bracket! Any adjustments I can make to this without going back to the LBS again!?


----------



## si_c (15 Jul 2015)

Depends on the BB, might just need the crank bolts tightening up a little, so you could check that. If not unless you've got tools, I'd take it back up to them, they should check it out for you FOC as they just fitted it.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jul 2015)

daverave said:


> I think I've located the problem. If I stop the bike (or specifically the wheel rotation) in the exact position where it creaks, I can recreate the creaking by simply putting my weight on and off the bike. Does this suggest the spokes in this area need tightening? Is this something I can do myself?



Third time....WHEEL REBUILD!!!

creaking noise, turns to a crackle, can emulate by adding pressure over the bars.

take it in and pay for some better quality spokes and a prober tensioning.

problem will not return.

EDIT...damn I wish I'd read the last post!!


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jul 2015)

daverave said:


> After getting the spokes tightened and wheel trued that particular noise has gone. However, there is now different creaking noise - coming from the newly fitted bottom bracket! Any adjustments I can make to this without going back to the LBS again!?


keep an eye on it, I suspect it will return if you have not replaced the spokes.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2015)

A serious suggestion this as it happened to my Defy..........a clicking noise every rotation.
I had the pump bracket mounted on the rear bottle carrier. The pump had slipped and rotated ever so slightly and the pedal crank was touching it every rotation. This happened on and off for 3 rides.
I found it by slowly rotating the pedals backwards.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jul 2015)

Dave7 said:


> A serious suggestion this as it happened to my Defy..........a clicking noise every rotation.
> I had the pump bracket mounted on the rear bottle carrier. The pump had slipped and rotated ever so slightly and the pedal crank was touching it every rotation. This happened on and off for 3 rides.
> I found it by slowly rotating the pedals backwards.


I have an annoying click under pressure - sounds like it's the left hand pedal so will try and find a spanner and take it off and have a look this weekend. 

But, I had an enormous sounding click when coming home a few weeks ago. Effing and blinding I checked and it was the pump head hitting the pedal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> I have an annoying click under pressure - sounds like it's the left hand pedal so will try and find a spanner and take it off and have a look this weekend.
> 
> But, I had an enormous sounding click when coming home a few weeks ago. Effing and blinding I checked and it was the pump head hitting the pedal.



I've recently posted in the 'Mechanics...' bit of the forum.

Annoying click each rev' of cranks when under load (FSA MegaExo press fit).

Stripped BB and re-greased etc to no avail.

Basically each side clicked if I loaded up the pedal when in down position - on an alternating basis.

I had dutifully pre-loaded the NDS cap/nut/nolt (whatever it is called) to the required torque and the two crank bolts.

Still made the cracking noise - I guessed there was still movement somewhere.

Took crank off and over-tightened the pre-load thingy by 0.5 Nm and replaced crank.

Noise gone.


----------



## ayceejay (17 Jul 2015)

My guess is that the wheels have a weight limit below your 16 stone (224 lbs) and what you are experiencing is flexing for which there is no cure. 
The route to take when looking for a creak is cleats - pedals - crank bolts - BB. If this does not fix it then you look elsewhere. I noise from the wheel on every revolution first check for brake rub then wheel alignment - playing card attached to frame


----------



## kiriyama (18 Jul 2015)

I have a similar creak. Thought I'd fixed it today but it's back.

For the sake of 12 quid I replaced my bottom bracket where I assumed the creak was coming from. (Needed doing anyway, 4 years of abuse at least) Took it for a test ride and the creak had gone. Just went out now and it's back! Aaaaarrrggghhh!!!

Clicks at the same point on the pedal rotation
only when under load
Can't replicate the noise on a work stand

Chain rings and chain are about a month old. Pretty sure it's not the pedals. Will have to disassemble and have another look. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## dvaid (18 Oct 2018)

hi, desperate for help with clicking rear wheel. Had Hope hubs on Mavic rims 26" and rear wheel which clicked from day one. Firm in Leicester built the wheels.

Asked Evans to service hub with new bearings. Guess what? Click still there LOUDER THAN EVER.

Perplexed. Can't see anything rubbing or catching per rotation.

One clue is that a bump in road or movement of balance/weight or even amount of strain can (but not always!!!!!) but it's so intermittent it can't be conclusively pinned down.

However I am beginning to think it's the overall wheel build itself, the spokes, etc Is there any DIY fix for this problem or do we have to start from scratch with a new wheel build with the same hub and rim. 

Any ideas?


----------



## gasinayr (19 Oct 2018)

Years ago my mate had a click with every pedal revolution, drove him nuts could not find the cause. In the end we swopped bikes to try and find the cause, no noise with me on bike. Back on he own bike and noise reappeared, while looking at his bike as he pedaled I nearly fell off laughing when I found the problem. He had tracksuit bottoms with the zips on the inside legs and the zip pull tabs were hitting the cranks. He! He!


----------



## andyoxon (21 Oct 2018)

I once had mysterious worrying creaking which turned out to be loose chain ring bolts on a chainset, noise stopped once torqued up correctly.


----------



## Globalti (21 Oct 2018)

kiriyama said:


> I have a similar creak. Thought I'd fixed it today but it's back.
> 
> For the sake of 12 quid I replaced my bottom bracket where I assumed the creak was coming from. (Needed doing anyway, 4 years of abuse at least) Took it for a test ride and the creak had gone. Just went out now and it's back! Aaaaarrrggghhh!!!
> 
> ...



Is it a BB30? If it is, search for my post on CC about clicking and creaking BB30s and what you need to do to cure them.


----------

